# Warcraft 3 frozen throne installing problem



## Mikerlord (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay soo i install reign of chaos sucessfully and then when im installing frozen throne it freezes on this file called "war3xlocal.mpq" and it just sits there idk y, and then i try to cancel the setup but it doesnt let me so i use windows task manager to exit it. then i try runnin the frozen throne installer again and then it tells me "you need to have reign of chaos installed first" so then i delete all the files and reinatall roc. then try installing frozen throne same thing happens again on the same file "war3xlocal.mpq" umm soo help? i dont feel like spending money on another cd so ya.... im kinda upset.


----------



## Mikerlord (Jun 20, 2008)

sorry for the double post but i forgot to include that i say the best solution is to get a copy of that file setup.mpq for frozen throne becuz mine is corrupted so if anyone could upload it somewhere that would be good thanks


----------

